# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Vermes >  e esta hein?

## Duarte Araujo

quem de mais perto priva comigo sabia que vinha tendo uma guerra contínua no meu aquario com "algo" que até esta quarta-feira se mantinha no anonimato   :yb624: 

pois bem! era corais que desapareciam, zoanthus devorados em que só ficavam as pedras, lobophylias enormes mudadas da frente do aquário para o vidro traseiro (quando não iam para cima da rocha), corais mortos do nada...

enfim algo que já me estava a deixar um bocado irritado. :yb665:  

Na minha opinião, tratava-se de algum caranguejo uma vez que, bem à pouco tempo, tinha apanhado 4 na rocha, de grande tamanho.

No último aniversário do aquariofilia.net que se realizou no Sea Life, estava em conversa com o João Soares e o Ricardo Pinto, e juntamos outra possibilidade. Podería ser um verme, pois o João já tinha tido um num aquario e o Ricardo falou-me dum tipo Holandês que tinha tido tb um no seu aquario e que lhe tinha desbastado montes de corais....

Ora esta semana, na segunda, adicionei um coral ao sistema e qual não é o meu espanto quando no dia seguinte, olho para o lugar onde supostamente devería estar o coral e.... nada...

como rodas ainda não tinha  :yb624:   tomei logo a decisão de no feriado aproveitar para desmontar o aquario e tratar do assunto de vez....

e aí está o que me calhou na rifa...

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Xiiii! Isso é coisa para 1 metro e meio pelo menos!

Frita!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Estava enfiada onde?

----------


## joaoTomas

Pelo tamanho parece que o alimentavas bem  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Não sei porque cheira-me que vive um jovem desses cá em casa, é que os zoanthus por cá também desaparecem com alguma facilidade...e como em tempos apanhei um irmão mais pequeno (+- 60cm) tenho de ver se apanho o maior.

esse é obra...
vi em tempos não sei onde um que estava alojado dentro da bomba de retorno e era bem grande.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

mais algumas fotos

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Xiiii! Isso é coisa para 1 metro e meio pelo menos!


mais ou menos dentro disso!




> Frita!


 :yb624:    tenho aqui dentro dum balde!  vendo barato se alguém quiser   :yb624:  ou troco por frags  :yb624:  :yb624: 




> Estava enfiada onde?


apanhei-a enrolada numa rocha grande (50 cms) daquelas mto leves e porosas..

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Tem um aspecto nojento mesmo... argghhh!  :JmdEffraye:  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Agarraste-o com a mão? rrr...

Eu não o quero..., mas ainda está vivo?

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Xiiiiiiiiii
Essa da para mandar embalsamar e colocar num Museu ou no Oceanario.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Duarte

Nem tudo é prejuizo, agora já que o tens aí podes utilizar como isco de pesca  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  dá para uns quantos lançamentos e sempre passas uma tarde agradável na praia, isto se gostares de pesca é claro  :SbOk: 

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eu também tive desses no meu aquário antigo, bem mais pequeno, vi-o uma vez apenas e à noite. Tinha pelo menos uns 30cm. Se calhar foi mesmo um desses bicharocos que me matou 2 trachyphillias, 1 tridacna e 1 catalaphyllia. Sempre achei que tinha sido um caranguejo, mas agora até duvido.

A propósito da nossa conversa... o holandês que falei é o novo aquário do mês no H2O - link

O bicho dele era este




Uma coisa é certa... o teu parece maior e bem mais fixe  :SbClown:  :SbClown: 

As coisas que a rocha viva nos traz!!!! 
Nem quero imaginar o prejuízo que essa praga causou.

Um abraço,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Duarte,

Se soubesse tinha-te emprestado o meu folha Chaetodermis pencilligerus, aposto que dava cabo do bicho em três tempos...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Duarte,

Realmente já me tinhas dito algo sobre o bicharoco, mas visto em fotos é mesmo qualquer coisa impressionante!! Bem agora já tens uma boa desculpa de colocar umas valentes peças no sistema, eheheheheh, para testar e ver se não existe outro, tipo a gaja ou gajo desse qua ai tens, loool!! 
Agora a sério, foi um excelente registo teu! É bom saber que pode haver esse tipo de vermes nos nossos aquários, e que os danos causados são sempre muito elevados, e normalmente pensamos em tudo menos nesses vermes nojentos.  

Parabens pela caçada!!


Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Já que se está a falar em Persona non grata nós nossos aquários, gostava de vos apresentar o amigo mais intimo do nosso camarada Ricardo Pinto. Amigo porque, pois já está no aquário dele desde o inicio. Vi que ele ficou um pouco triste com a saida do caranguejo/sapateira ou navalheira, é ao vosso gosto, ehehe. Ficam umas fotos para o registo aqui no Post do Duarte e peço desculpa ao Duarte.






Abraço
carlos

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

De repente fez-se luz....devo ter uma coisa dessas....acho que o vi em tempos, mas tinha apenas uns 10 cm, pensei ser inofensivo.......

Tenho várias baixas por explicar(Scolymia e pelo menos 4 tridacnas) e alguns corais ratados e encolhidos(caso de trachyphilias) na parte mais perto do areão (caso de uma lobophilia enorme)....

Há alguma armadinha que se possa utilizar?

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Boas!
> 
> De repente fez-se luz....devo ter uma coisa dessas....acho que o vi em tempos, mas tinha apenas uns 10 cm, pensei ser inofensivo.......
> 
> Tenho várias baixas por explicar(Scolymia e pelo menos 4 tridacnas) e alguns corais ratados e encolhidos(caso de trachyphilias) na parte mais perto do areão (caso de uma lobophilia enorme)....
> 
> Há alguma armadinha que se possa utilizar?



Olá Pedro,

infelizmente nao tenho conhecimento de nenhuma armadilha....   tive mesmo de desmontar tudo, tendo deixado apenas o areao e os peixes.  A rocha e os corais tiveram de ser retirados de modo a facilitar a procura.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Oi Duarte,
> 
> Realmente já me tinhas dito algo sobre o bicharoco, mas visto em fotos é mesmo qualquer coisa impressionante!!


E ao vivo impressiona ainda mais!!!  :yb624:     Quando levantei a rocha e vi o ninho quase me deu uma coisa   :yb665: 




> Bem agora já tens uma boa desculpa de colocar umas valentes peças no sistema, eheheheheh


Não me desafies!!!  :Coradoeolhos:   :yb665: 




> para testar e ver se não existe outro, tipo a gaja ou gajo desse qua ai tens, loool!!


já comprei uma caçadeira para eventualidades...   :yb624: 




> Agora a sério, foi um excelente registo teu! É bom saber que pode haver esse tipo de vermes nos nossos aquários, e que os danos causados são sempre muito elevados, e normalmente pensamos em tudo menos nesses vermes nojentos.  
> 
> Parabens pela caçada!!
> 
> 
> Abraço


é verdade Carlos e o objectivo foi mesmo esse... alertar todos os colegas de hobby para o que podemos ter nos nosssos aquarios, sem sequer sonharmos com tal....

Muitos vezes deparamo-nos com mortes inexplicáveis nos sistemas e associamos a tudo menos a estas "coisas".

Aliás tenho impressão que grande percentagem das mortes tem como causas estes e outros bicharocos tais como os caranguejos.....

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Por falar nestes desaparecimentos misteriosos, ainda não há muito tempo, acho que o ano passado ou há dois anos, uns tubarões estavam a desaparecer dum dia para o outro num aquário público americano. Como os tratadores não compreendiam o desaparecimento, resolveram uma noite (ou várias noites) fazer uma vigilia nocturna ao aquário. Por coincidência, a certa altura observaram um polvo sair da toca e limpar em três tempos mais um tubarão.

Moral da história: quando acontecerem coisas misteriosas nos nossos aquários, acho que vale a pena apostar numa dessas vigílias nocturnas, com a moonlight ou melhor ainda, com saturnlight (luz vermelha). Com um pouco de sorte e paciência, "topamos o terrorista".  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2:  hehehe

----------


## Marcos Martins

Ou deixar uma camera com visão noturna a gravar 24 horas...

----------

